# Routing MDf kitchen unit doors



## Diygail123 (15 Apr 2021)

Hi. I am a complete newcomer to woodworking, though I watched my dad do it for many years, and I am now fitting some additional kitchen units by myself. They are very tall larder units, and a bridging unit, boxing in an American fridge freezer. I have the carcasses up, and now I would like to make the doors, to match the other doors in the kitchen. (I can’t buy them as the kitchen is about 20 years old and now discontinued]. I have had some 15mm mdf cut to size for each door, and now I would like to rout the edges to the same profile as the other doors. If I attach a picture of the profile, could some one tell me what router bit I need. Or if it’s a combination of a few bits. I know that the inner most lines are there because my ex hubby cladded them with ver thin mdf panel, they were orinally cathedral arch. The edge looks to me like a very small rounding, then quite a Long shallow chamfer, with a kind of Little ridge On the end. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Rorton (16 Apr 2021)

hi, I can't quite make out the profile from the photos, are you able to get a clearer picture from a few different angles?


----------



## Distinterior (16 Apr 2021)

As Rorton said, it's not the best picture....but it looks like it may be a Vinyl Wrapped door, in which case you will struggle to match the finish even if you can make a matching shaped door......


----------



## Diygail123 (17 Apr 2021)

Hi. Thanks for replying. I’ve attached some more photos. I think I might have found the bit I need, The “Trend Bearing Guided Thumb Mould Radius 44mm C190X1/2TC” on eBay looks very close, what do you guys think?Google Image Result for https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/31ZmNNLIO0L._AC_SY355_.jpg

ps the doors are painted with v33 paint, not vinyl wrapped


----------



## Dazed (17 Apr 2021)

That's quite a large bit for a decent sized 1/2in router. If you're thinking of doing this in a handheld tool then not sure I'd want to tackle it without some experience, it can all go wrong quite quickly?
As already said the door has the look of a vinyl wrapped door as there is no detail on the profile. But if your ex clad the faces maybe he just sanded the arris to death?


----------



## Diygail123 (17 Apr 2021)

Ha is it. Wondered why it was so expensive! I think I might just soften the edges of the new doors with a sandin block or maybe a spokeshave (I inherited my dads tools) and clad the same as the other doors. I was thinking the rounded edges might not look right in the tall larder units anyway, as they are meant to be flush with the tall end panels I think. And I’ve never used a router before in my life so best get some practice in before attempting anything hard. Thanks for you advice, you saved me a few quid there!


----------



## Dazed (17 Apr 2021)

Sanding block is a good idea. Draw two pencil lines to represent the edges of your detail and sand up to them. The soft edges will match the other doors.Wear a mask, MDF dust isn't nice.
Are you going to lay on some face panel or moulding to match the others?


----------



## Diygail123 (17 Apr 2021)

Dazed said:


> Sanding block is a good idea. Draw two pencil lines to represent the edges of your detail and sand up to them. The soft edges will match the other doors.Wear a mask, MDF dust isn't nice.
> Are you going to lay on some face panel or moulding to match the others?


Yes. So I think they will be a decent enough match. The new units are on the opposite side of The kitchen, so it’s not like they are side by side. Thanks for the tip about the pencil lines, I would never have thought of that !


----------

